# Awesome Swedish duo "Good Harvest"



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I usually hate covers. I think this was better than the original. I didn't notice any changes except the singing and clarity seems to be better.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wonderful!! 

Thanks for posting this.

Here is a reference for all the younger GC Forum members...


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Incredible harmony collaboration! I really enjoyed that! Thanks for the post.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

They managed to remove the "hippie" and make it sound pop


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

no contest ....
Sweden 10 ..... USA 2 ....final score

great post...thanks for sharing..
G.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

USA?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

One of the csny dudes Wrote it. I believe.

Wrong!! Doh. I knew that. 

Go Joni


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@GTmaker ..... The following is compulsory reading for you. 
At a later date, when you least expect it, you will be asked a skill testing question on this topic. 

*Roberta Joan "Joni" Mitchell*, CC (née *Anderson*; born November 7, 1943) is a *Canadian* singer-songwriter and painter.[1] Mitchell's work is highly respected by critics, and she has deeply influenced fellow musicians in a diverse range of genres. _Rolling Stone_ has called her "one of the greatest songwriters ever",[2] and AllMusic has stated, "When the dust settles, Joni Mitchell may stand as the most important and influential female recording artist of the late 20th century".[3]Her lyrics are noted for their developed poetics, addressing social and environmental ideals alongside personal feelings of romantic longing, confusion, disillusion, and joy.

*Mitchell began singing in small nightclubs in Saskatchewan and western Canada and then busking in the streets and shoddy nightclubs of Toronto. *In 1965, she moved to the United States and began touring. Some of her original songs ("Urge for Going", "Chelsea Morning", "Both Sides, Now", "The Circle Game") were covered by folk singers, allowing her to sign with Reprise Records and record her debut album in 1968.[4] Settling in Southern California, Mitchell, with popular songs like "Big Yellow Taxi" and "Woodstock", helped define an era and a generation. Her 1971 recording _Blue_ was rated the 30th best album ever made in _Rolling Stone_'s list of the "500 Greatest Albums of All Time".[5] Mitchell switched labels and began moving toward jazz rhythms by way of lush pop textures on 1974's _Court and Spark_, her best-selling LP, featuring the radio hits "Help Me" and "Free Man in Paris".[6]


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Most of her songs are American productions. I have traced seven of her songs as being Canadian productions. None of them came after 1966.

Similarly, there is only one song that I can trace of Neil Young's that is a Canadian production. Trivia time: which one is it?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

JHarasym said:


> USA?


I thought for sure we (Canada) disowned Joni after she wrote the song "Woodstock"..
The song itself isn't bad but her version apparently annoyed the hell out of any beaver that hear it.
I think that was the final straw and soon after the beaver revolt, we ( Canada) sold Joni to the USA for a singer to be named later.

That's the way I remember it...

G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well that was brilliantly done. I'm going to stick with the CSNY version as it's the one etched in my brain and I'm a fan  But huge kudos to those young ladies.

This is the version that is "etched" btw.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

At one point when I was obsessively acquiring recordings Robben Ford played on I picked up Joni's live album "Miles Of Aisles", as she was backed up on that tour by Tom Scott and the LA Express, including Ford at that time (who had replaced Larry Carlton). The guitar work wasn't all that interesting, but I was awed by Joni's lyrics and singing. No way I'd downplay her Canadian-ness.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

While the Swedish Duo does a better job with this song, we must give Joni her due. She had that certain something that appeals (appealed) that made her very listenable for millions of fans.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Better? You mean when Joni invented that song, you know, created it out of nothingness, she had this Swedish version in mind and not the one she actually recorded? That she actually couldn't pull this version off although she would have liked to? OK then.......

IMO, that's the only way this version would be 'better' than the original, as invented, as created version. Kinda like if someone would have made a 'better' Mona Lisa cause ol' whats'is'name made her mouth kinda crooked.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Joni's version is an old Telecaster or Gibson SG, the Swedish version is a Yamaha Pacifica


----------

